# Thank you, 50 Shades!



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

A friend of ours wanted to see "50 Shades ..." so my wife and I agreed to watch it with her (even though I'd seen it).

We had plenty of time before we had to go, so had sex first. Then dinner with our friend, followed by the movie. Well, they were giggling and making smart remarks all through the movie, making fun of the whole thing (and rightly so), and saying how not sexy the actors were, etc. 

We got home late. But my wife comes on to me, and we have sex. Great! Now some sleep. Well, 30 minutes later she wakes me up for _another _round. Umm, okay. Now I _really _need some sleep! It's a work night after all. Four hours later I'm awakened _again _by a hand playing with me, and she's hot for _yet another _round! (If you're counting, that's four.)

Thank you, 50 Shades! Despite dissing the movie, something about it got her going. (She says it was the way he touched and stroked her.) 

Can you suggest other other movies that may have the same effect? (Light erotica, R rated type stuff.) I really want to rent them!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

WOW! I reviewed it and found it quite lacking but the nature of it might stoke the furnaces of many women. Good for you! &#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks. Do you have any movie suggestions? I pay little attention to movies, but if light erotica is going to have this effect, I need to start making a list and seeing if they create the same effect.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

There are quite a few that have come out over the years. Have you two never got into the R rated variety of what I call very soft porn? I don't have time at the moment but know a pretty extensive list of "naughty" R rated flicks. If others haven't helped before I am able, I will compile a list.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

The Secretary was a much better movie than 50 Shades and much, much more erotic. Better spanking scenes, too.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

9&1/2 Weeks - oldie but a goodie!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Also there was Crash.

Crash (1996) - IMDb

This is not the 2008 about the intertwined people...this was a much different movie. Also has James Spader (so does The Secretary). Very interesting, kind of disturbing, but the eroticism is fascinating.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Cool stuff, MbH! 

I haven't read the book nor seen the movie, but it's great that something good can come from something as widely panned as Fifty Shades.

I guess you never know where you might find a gold nugget among the dross.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We have seldom if ever watched the genre of movies you are suggesting, so this is a new area for us to explore. Thank you all for the ideas! Please keep them coming. 50 Shades isn't something we'd usually watch. We'd probably enjoy suggestions that don't involve BDSM themes, just simple eroticism.

Mostly we've watched sci-fi, action adventure, comedy (including romantic comedy), "art-films", and historical dramas. It's time to expand our horizons further, it would seem!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

MbH...

Assuming you spent around 10 bucks per movie ticket, that's probably the best return on *$20* you've ever seen!

:lol:


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

My wife started reading the second one last night in bed. She got to the first "Oh MY! *Gasp*" and we both started cracking up.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Last Tango In Paris
Eyes Wide Shut
Lust, Caution

Also there's plenty of softcore skinemax type stuff out there if you don't care about an actual plot.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Depending on your wife's kink rating, From Dusk Till Dawn. Salma Hayek where she performs a sultry dance in with a snake wrapped around her. It is both silly, over the top, and sexy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvyxEBNHk-0


----------



## Doorman (Mar 4, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> The Secretary was a much better movie than 50 Shades and much, much more erotic. Better spanking scenes, too.


Good point. What a weird movie, but Maggie G nailed it.

After reading that the two actors in 50 Shades can't stand to be in each other's presence, I'm not interested in it. I saw a vid of the two doing an interview. The cold tension was palpable.

Umm. Sorry for dissing the movie that provided the big payout.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Intimacy (don't watch if infidelity is a trigger) very hot sex scenes

Swimming Pool (ending is creepy, tho)


----------

